# Nj Can't Get Piranhas Now



## X-UFO (Sep 23, 2013)

I just found out that shipments of piranha heading to stores in NJ have been stopped in NY airports because of NY state does not allow piranhas. I am ready to buy some now but can't get them. The store owner is working on the issue, but it could take time.
Anyone hear of this?
Thanks


----------



## limpet (Oct 8, 2013)

A list of states outlawing piranha ownership. NY law prohibits them. http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/state_stat_prohibit.html

Where in NJ are you? Take a trip down to Shark Aquarium, it's piranha central.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

and Aquascapeonline for the matter...I know Pedro still has a pretty decent inventory of piranhas in (both pygos and serras alike)...give him or Nicole a call and I'm pretty sure they can hook you up with what you are looking for...


----------



## limpet (Oct 8, 2013)

I forgot all about Pedro. Didn't even know he was still around.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is the link for Aquascape's (Pedro) current stock list:

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodlist.asp?currentstock=yes


----------



## X-UFO (Sep 23, 2013)

limpet said:


> A list of states outlawing piranha ownership. NY law prohibits them. http://www.angelfire...t_prohibit.html
> 
> Where in NJ are you? Take a trip down to Shark Aquarium, it's piranha central.


Thanks for the replies. I am in North Nj, near Morristown. I am looking to buy 6 or 8 baby red bellies for my 90 gallon tank. I figure at about $15.00 each.


----------



## X-UFO (Sep 23, 2013)

Follow up.

I still can't find any baby red belly piranha in NJ for sale. Its like talking to a contractor "two weeks" and another two weeks...

Shark Aquarium has some piranha, but only large ones at about $30 -$40 each.

On a good note my tank has more time to cycle and get better.


----------



## X-UFO (Sep 23, 2013)

X-UFO said:


> Follow up.
> 
> I still can't find any baby red belly piranha in NJ for sale. Its like talking to a contractor "two weeks" and another two weeks...
> 
> ...


i got 8 RBP's! Babies only about a half inch each. I put them in a breeding net inside my 90 gal tank to protect them from my lobsters and to feed them easier.Now I feel like I am part of Peranha fury/.
Lookimg forward to raising and learning about my new babies.


----------



## X-UFO (Sep 23, 2013)

My Tank: 90 Gal with 8 baby RBP's


----------

